# ALGE PELLETS



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

will it harm my ps if they alge pellets that i drop in for my pleco

THANKS....THEONE


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nope. Actually, it's pretty good you get your p's to eat some veggie matter from time to time!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Actually, in the Amazon, Ps usually eat different kinds of plants and/or algea when food is scarce. Dont trip, just like Judazzz said.. 


> it's pretty good you get your p's to eat some veggie matter from time to time!


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

thanks for the help...........THEONE


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I feed mine algae wafers every now and then...they also steal them from my pleco.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah they are a good thing to add to the diet every so often :smile:


----------

